# Uber "Net payout" on form doesn't include bonuses/tips?



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

Just wanted to double-check with anyone here who may know, so Uber doesn't provide an official 1099 for taxes (and their 2-page "Tax Summary" is a bit harder to read than Lyft's or their website, which clearly tells you what you earned in tips). 

On Pg. 2, Table 2, the "Additional Payments from Uber or Subsidiaries" includes a "Referral/Incentive" amount (which is marked with a star as something that may be tax deductible) as "Total Additional Earnings." 

Is this supposed to reflect our tips/bonuses?? 

Because if you subtract their "Expenses, Fees and Tax" from the "Gross Earnings," this amount isn't reflected in the "Net Payout." 

Thank you.


----------

